# type of worm?



## 781frogger (Aug 26, 2014)

didnt know about sterilizing my plants, caught a larger worm when i first started my tank. found this lil guy a month later, hiding between a leaf and charcoal that has springtails on it..

anyone know what type? are there worms like this that harm roots? or should i not worry too much? suggestions on what to do if its harmful? id hate to lose my plants or springtails


----------



## Umbra (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like a type of annelid, likely a harmless detritivore. It's likely more beneficial than anything


----------



## MoCarp (Dec 3, 2013)

_Eisenia fetida_ .....common red worm....harmless..thought of adding them...


----------

